# Dopo il sesso è sparito!



## Men - hater (6 Marzo 2007)

*Dopo il sesso è sparito!*

Dopo il sesso è sparito: un classico del 90% della genia dei veri maschi italici.......

sarò io un caso disperato o per trovare una persona seria bisogna andare su quelli un po' più sfigati????

Anzi, domandona: ESISTONO RAGAZZI SERI?! O si danno una quietata passati i trent'anni?!

Ho vent'anni...e sinceramente quelli attorno alla mia età sono tutti cerebrolesi. O dovrei divertirmi anche io senza pensare di trovare persone con la P maiuscola oppure dovrei rassegnarmi a questa realtà squallida. 

Mi sta passando la voglia di innamorarmi..


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2007)

*men-hater*

Non per smonttarti, ma il linea generale dopo i 30 anni peggiorano!!!
Goditi i ventenni!!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> Dopo il sesso è sparito: un classico del 90% della genia dei veri maschi italici.......
> 
> sarò io un caso disperato o per trovare una persona seria bisogna andare su quelli un po' più sfigati????
> 
> ...


Si esistono, ma quasi sempre le donne se li prendono come amici. Le cosiddette spalle, sulle quali piangere le pene che gli fanno passare gli stronzi di cui si innamorano


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non per smonttarti, ma il linea generale dopo i 30 anni peggiorano!!!
> Goditi i ventenni!!!


Dopo i 35 son scaduti come il latte... intorno ai 45 sono yoghurt 

	
	
		
		
	


	














PS: tranquilli maschietti vale anche per le donne


----------



## Men - hater (6 Marzo 2007)

ahahahah.......si, non ci sono molte prospettive rosee!!!!!!!!!!

Ma non è che l'amico-spalla su cui piangere una volta tramutato in fidanzato si stronzifica anke lui!?!?!?????????????????

Bene punterò ai cessi insomma.....infatti proprio a questo proposito vorrei formulare un'altra domanda: perchè noi donne siamo cosi idiote da andare solo dietro a chi ci fa star male?!?!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dopo i 35 son scaduti come il latte... *intorno ai 45 sono yoghurt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Lo sai anche tu che lo yoghurt fa bene...se non l'hai provato, fatti consigliare da chi l'ha assaggiato !!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolo*



trottolino ha detto:


> Lo sai anche tu che lo yoghurt fa bene...se non l'hai provato, fatti consigliare da chi l'ha assaggiato !!!


Il medico mi ha sconsigliato lo yoghurt a causa del mio alto livello di acidita'...


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> ahahahah.......si, non ci sono molte prospettive rosee!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma non è che l'amico-spalla su cui piangere una volta tramutato in fidanzato si stronzifica anke lui!?!?!?????????????????
> 
> *Bene punterò ai cessi insomma*.....infatti proprio a questo proposito vorrei formulare un'altra domanda: perchè noi donne siamo cosi idiote da andare solo dietro a chi ci fa star male?!?!


ahahahahahahah...un obiettivo stimolante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




perchè il potere seduttivo che ha sull'animo femminile il bohemien figlio di puttana, è notevole  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...mentre il cosiddetto bravo ragazzo ne ha quanto un merluzzo dei mari del nord ...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> ahahahah.......si, non ci sono molte prospettive rosee!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma non è che l'amico-spalla su cui piangere una volta tramutato in fidanzato si stronzifica anke lui!?!?!?????????????????
> 
> *Bene punterò ai cessi insomma*.....infatti proprio a questo proposito vorrei formulare un'altra domanda: perchè noi donne siamo cosi idiote da andare solo dietro a chi ci fa star male?!?!


Stai bene attenta a centrarli i cessi...


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> ahahahah.......si, non ci sono molte prospettive rosee!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma non è che l'amico-spalla su cui piangere una volta tramutato in fidanzato si stronzifica anke lui!?!?!?????????????????
> 
> Bene punterò ai cessi insomma.....infatti proprio a questo proposito vorrei formulare un'altra domanda: *perchè noi donne siamo cosi idiote da andare solo dietro a chi ci fa star male?!?*!


per imparare a farli stare male a loro volta...
il primo ti frega? 
il secondo fregalo tu!


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> per imparare a farli stare male a loro volta...
> il primo ti frega?
> il secondo fregalo tu!


Bella filosofia di vita...complimenti!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> Dopo il sesso è sparito: un classico del 90% della genia dei veri maschi italici.......
> 
> sarò io un caso disperato o per trovare una persona seria bisogna andare su quelli un po' più sfigati????
> 
> ...


Cosa intendi per "seri"?
Quelli per i quali fare l'amore assume l'impegno di un cammino comune insieme in secula seculorum?

TU hai fatto sesso (così hai detto) o per lo meno questo dici che ha fatto lui (quindi sei consapevole che non c'era quello di cui ORA ti lamenti non ci fosse).

Forse avresti dovuto cercar di capir meglio qual era il significato per lui e qual era il significato che gli avresti dato tu e se le due cose non collimavano...lasciar perdere.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

*O.T*

Ma cos'e' questa moda dei nick stranieri?

Sta a vedere che ora mi registro come Reader... Reader's digest... anche se non mi pare che i miei post aiutino la  digestione...

Trotto posso usare quel nome o va contro la tua religione?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Marzo 2007)

*trotto ..ma peffavore...*



trottolino ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "seri"?
> Quelli per i quali fare* l'amore* assume l'impegno di un cammino comune insieme in secula seculorum?
> 
> *TU hai fatto sesso* (così hai detto) o per lo meno questo dici che ha fatto lui (quindi sei consapevole che non c'era quello di cui ORA ti lamenti non ci fosse).
> ...


 
...ma se tu stesso hai chiamato amore quello che *dopo *chiami sesso...


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2007)

*Reader*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma cos'e' questa moda dei nick stranieri?
> 
> Sta a vedere che ora mi registro come Reader... Reader's digest... anche se non mi pare che i miei post aiutino la digestione...
> 
> Trotto posso usare quel nome o va contro la tua religione?


Carino Reader's digest  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ed io Heavy Maileal?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Marzo 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Stai bene attenta a centrarli i cessi...
















   l'incazzatura col musulmano ha prodotto un ottimo humor.

Gli hai dato fuoco finalmente?


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

*ok*



trottolino ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "seri"?
> Quelli per i quali fare l'amore assume l'impegno di un cammino comune insieme in secula seculorum?
> 
> TU hai fatto sesso (così hai detto) o per lo meno questo dici che ha fatto lui (quindi sei consapevole che non c'era quello di cui ORA ti lamenti non ci fosse).
> ...


ok, tutto chiaro, anzi direi cristallino e coerente.

ma l'unica cosa che non capisco..
se siamo stati insieme, abbiamo fatto sesso, ecc.. è innanzitutto perchè c'è attrazione, non perchè abbiamo intenzione di sposarci.
se l' "esperienza" è piaciuta ad entrambi, perchè non ripeterla?
a me personalmente non è mai capitato di andare a letto con un uomo e poi questo sparisse, anche se eravamo "amanti" e non c'era una vera e propria relazione di coppia. 
ma molte amiche lamentano lo stesso atteggiamento di cui parla Man-Heater (ma sarai poi davvero una manheater?).
 bah!
se l'esperienza è piacevole si tende a ripeterla...


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> *se l'esperienza è piacevole si tende a ripeterla*...


appunto!


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> appunto!


ma daiiiii, povera maneater!
esistono anche gli uomini fobici!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> ok, tutto chiaro, anzi direi cristallino e coerente.
> 
> ma l'unica cosa che non capisco..
> se siamo stati insieme, abbiamo fatto sesso, ecc.. è innanzitutto perchè c'è attrazione, non perchè abbiamo intenzione di sposarci.
> ...


Scusa ma magari non ripetono l'esperienza perche' non e' stata gradita...

Che non e' niente di personale rivolto alla nostra "riscaldatrice di uomini" ...

Certe volte si va a letto con una persona per attrazione ma una volta a letto non c'e' quel click che rende l'esperienza ripetibile e routinabile...

A me e' capitato sia che uno sparisse.. sia che sparissi io... e' questione di chimica


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

*maneater*

Maneater, parlaci, illuminaci!
com'è andata, come ti è parso tra te e questo ragazzo?

personalmente non "giudico" mai il sesso la prima volta che sto con un uomo, ma a volte si può intuire già molto alla prima.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'incazzatura col musulmano ha prodotto un ottimo humor.
> 
> Gli hai dato fuoco finalmente?


No perche' la carne umana puzza... lo aspetto fuori alle 17.00


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> ma daiiiii, povera maneater!
> esistono anche gli uomini fobici!!!


certo..
ma non si può piacere sempre a tutti, 
credo sia bene tenere in considerazione anche questa probabilità.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> Maneater, parlaci, illuminaci!
> com'è andata, come ti è parso tra te e questo ragazzo?
> 
> personalmente non "giudico" mai il sesso la prima volta che sto con un uomo, ma a volte si può intuire già molto alla prima.


Guarda che lei gli uomini li riscalda ma non li mangia


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> certo..
> ma non si può piacere sempre a tutti,
> credo sia bene tenere in considerazione anche questa probabilità.


 
appunto, ci illuminasse a riguardo..
sò curiosa
nada particolari, ma insomma, sensazioni, qualcosa che renda l'idea!


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2007)

Se devono togliersi dai maroni, è meglio che lo facciano  dopo la prima serata, senza tanri piagnistei!!!
Quelli li odio: i pentiti dell'abbandono. 
Ci vuole stle e carattere pure a fare il bastardo.
Vale anche per le donne.


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che lei gli uomini li riscalda ma non li mangia


ma io intendevo proprio maneater, come la canzone  

	
	
		
		
	


	








nelly furtado docet! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mangiauomini, scipamaschi, eccc...


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che lei gli uomini li riscalda ma non li mangia


ma io intendevo proprio maneater, come la canzone  

	
	
		
		
	


	








nelly furtado docet! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mangiauomini, sciupamaschi, eccc...


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che lei gli uomini li riscalda ma non li mangia


ma io intendevo proprio maneater, come la canzone  

	
	
		
		
	


	








nelly furtado docet!


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2007)

Si con il microonde!!!


kyaranat ha detto:


> ma io intendevo proprio maneater, come la canzone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si con il microonde!!!


 
con la mela in bocca e le patate attorno, mentre sospirano i loro ultimi "OINK"!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

io sto forissima... si chiama men-hater... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vado a casa...


----------



## Old kyaranat (6 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io sto forissima... si chiama men-hater...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaahh!
svelato l'arcano!
man-hater (ma la parola hater non esiste), nel senso che odia gli uomini!!!
certo pure io sto fuori parecchio...


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2007)

*mind*

men(h)ate(r)


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> men(h)ate(r)


Accecata dall'odio e dal desiderio di bruciare il mio collega ho letto men-heater  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Chi se ne frega... tanto peggio di cosi' oggi nun se pode....


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2007)

ripigliate!!!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> ahahahah.......si, non ci sono molte prospettive rosee!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma non è che l'amico-spalla su cui piangere una volta tramutato in fidanzato si stronzifica anke lui!?!?!?????????????????
> 
> Bene punterò ai cessi insomma.....infatti proprio a questo proposito vorrei formulare un'altra domanda: perchè noi donne siamo cosi idiote da andare solo dietro a chi ci fa star male?!?!



Sarò provocatoria, amica mia, vedila così: anche i cessi sono stronzi, spesso. Quindi, stronzo per stronzo, vai per il figo!
Non è che forse anche tu sei un po' troppo frettolosa nell'arrivare al dunque?!

Un bacio!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*perche' sfigati=serio?*



Men - hater ha detto:


> Dopo il sesso è sparito: un classico del 90% della genia dei veri maschi italici.......
> 
> sarò io un caso disperato o per trovare una persona seria bisogna andare su quelli un po' più sfigati????
> 
> ...


Le tue oarole sono quelle che ho sentito e sento ripetermi all'infinito da molte mie amiche,si lamentano del comportamento di quei ragazzi che gli piacciono perche' fanno coi loro sentimnti il bello e il cattivo tempo...e io puntualmente dico e ripeto la stessa cosa,non ci si puo' lamentare troppo se il comportamento di questi ragazzi concilia perfettamente col modo di reagire ad esso delle ragazze...di solito la maggior parte di questi "celebrolesi!( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che ridere quando l'ho letto!) ha il medesimo attegiamento,tira un po' la corda...poi l'allenta,si fa sentire al massimo con uno squillo(in rarissimi casi con un sms!),mentre dall'alatra parte la ragazza e' appesa ai segnali che arrivano al suo telefonino come una sorta di folo vitale!Poi ci sono pure quelli che si comportana in apparenza semiseriamente,ma alla fine fanno ne piu' ne meno quello della precedente categoria...una cosa pero' vorrei che tu evitassi di pensare,cioe' il discorso ragazzo serio=sfigato,perche' questo sinonimo?Il ragazzo serio e' uno sfigato perche' dice apertamente se gli interessa o no una ragazza?E' sfigato perche' a differenza degli altri e' attento a tante piccole cose anche se con la ragazza che gli piace non ci sta?E' sfigato perche' invece di entrare prima possibile sotto la gonna di una ragazza cerca di entrargli nella testa?Potrei continuare all'infinito elencandoti tutte quelle che sono le caratteristiche non di una persona sfigata...ma di un ragazzo o di uomo se vogliamo,che a differenza dei suoi amici(anche quando questi lo spingono verso il lato oscuro della forza,come direbbe il maestro yoda di querre stellari...),vuole esattamente quello che vorrebbero tante donne,cioe' stabilire qualcosa di piu' che uno scambio di fluidi corporei(volgarmente detta scopata),magari non avra' l'atteggiamento da fighetto,i vestiti che seguono la moda,non avra' un bel fisico ma nemmeno si trascura e anzi,tutte le volte(a dire il vero per i ragazzi cosi le volte sono sempre poche!) che sa di doversi ritrovare sia in gruppo che magari da solo con la ragazza che gli piace,cura il suo aspetto,si improfuma anche se sa benissmo che al massimo da quella persona che tanto lo fa strepitare potra' ricevere un banalissimo ciao seguito da un bacetto...Mentre quegli altri(i celebrolesi),certe volte si presentano dalle loro prede barcollanti/semistoriditi da strane sostanze o alcool e hanno pure il coraggio di scazzarsi se la ragazza ha qualcosa da ridire(il colmo,come si dice...oltre il si pure il sissignore!).Io tutte le volte che ascolto o leggo di questi racconti non posso dirvi altro che valutare meglio quegli "sfigati",non dico assolutamente di accontentarsi per carita',una persona deve trovare sia la serieta' che l'appagamento a livello di attrazione fisica,ma fermatevi un attimo a pensare...non e' meglio rischiare di perdere ogni tanto il proprio prezioso tempo con un ragazzo poco appariscente ma serio,dandogli un onesta possibilita',piuttosto che ritrovarsi per l'ennesima volta coi vestiti tutti stropicciati,il trucco sbafato e i capelli in disordine per cercare in tutti i modi di far cambiare comportamento allo "stronzo"(se lo sfigato e'=a serio il celebroleso e'= a stronzo concedetemelo...) di turno?Tanto lo sapete che una volta che e' arrivato dove vuole si rivestira' in fretta e furia,senza nemmeno perdere tempo in pratiche che lui nemmeno sa che esistono(vedi coccole prima e dopo aver fatto...paroline dolci...ecc ecc ecc),insomma non sarebbe il caso qualche volta di tirarsi le risatine delle amiche che ti dicono "ehy!ma con chi esci?l'hai visto?" quello serio non e' sfigato,e' solo diverso ai vostri occhi perche' non siete abituate piu' al corteggiamento...non credete o vi sembra "alieno" un ragazzo che invece di infilarvi la mano fra le gambe vi prende la vostra mentre parlate per ascoltarvi...Vi state abituando troppo all'uomo che fa il sostenuto/sfuggente/semimacho ecc ecc...Eppure non e' che i ragazzi seri siano pochi...forse siete voi che non li vedete perche' avete occhi solo per quelli "celebrolesi"( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .Ti auguro di riuscire a vedere oltre il concetto di "diverso" il ragazzo serio,ma soprattutto spero che tu a forza di incappare in questi "stronzi" non inizi a pensare che tutti gli uomini lo siano a priori...anche perche' se inizi a vederla cosi rischi di fare la scelta che hanno fatte tante donne prima di te per ovviare a tale problema e cioe' diventare lesbica!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*tutto quello che ho*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Si esistono, ma quasi sempre le donne se li prendono come amici. Le cosiddette spalle, sulle quali piangere le pene che gli fanno passare gli stronzi di cui si innamorano


Quoto,quoto e riquoto con tutti quello che possiedo,xbox360,televisore,stereo,play2,raccolta di cartoni animati,vestiti,soldi(pochi:0005

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ,mezzi(nessuno l'auto e' intestata a mio padre),hai colto in pieno....o sono amici o sono "alieni"!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*no no*



Men - hater ha detto:


> ahahahah.......si, non ci sono molte prospettive rosee!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma non è che l'amico-spalla su cui piangere una volta tramutato in fidanzato si stronzifica anke lui!?!?!?????????????????
> 
> Bene punterò ai cessi insomma.....infatti proprio a questo proposito vorrei formulare un'altra domanda: perchè noi donne siamo cosi idiote da andare solo dietro a chi ci fa star male?!?!


Perche' non accettate l'idea che un uomo non sia ai vostri comandi,lo stronzo come lo definisco io fa strage di sesso,perche' non vi calcola ne piu' ne meno di un pezzo di manzo...voi parlate e parlate ma quello nemmeno vi sta a ascoltare!Ecco cosa dovremmo imparare noi "seri",che dobbiamo farci desiderare come fanno gli stronzi,perche' come piace dire a me....non si desidera cio' che possiamo avere facilmente!A,per quanto riguarda il discorso di trasformazione da serio a stronzo,si e' fattibile...io ho passato questa transizione...ma sono tornato immediatamente serio...come si dice,se nasci rotondo non puoi morire quadrato!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*non me pare...*



mailea ha detto:


> per imparare a farli stare male a loro volta...
> il primo ti frega?
> il secondo fregalo tu!


Non mi sembra per niente una buona strategia...il secondo o il terzo potrebbe essere serio...e poi perche' mai un altro deve pagare per le colpe di quello che ti far star male?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*esatto...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Bella filosofia di vita...complimenti!


Hai capito?Cosi oltre che spalle...amici....sfigati ecc adesso dobbiamo rischiare pure di fare da capi espliatori!Gia e' un miracolo quando riesco a trovare una ragazza che mi da la possibilita' di mettermi a nudo(evitiamo battute....intendo in senso sentimentale),se poi questa viene fuori da uno che stronzo,devo pure beccarmi la pena che dovrebbe scontare lui?E chi sono io?BABBO NATALE?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*vero...*



trottolino ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "seri"?
> Quelli per i quali fare l'amore assume l'impegno di un cammino comune insieme in secula seculorum?
> 
> TU hai fatto sesso (così hai detto) o per lo meno questo dici che ha fatto lui (quindi sei consapevole che non c'era quello di cui ORA ti lamenti non ci fosse).
> ...


Pure tu c'hai ragione...il concorso di colpa c'e' sempre anche se in parte non sempre uguale da caso a caso!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*cavolo...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ...ma se tu stesso hai chiamato amore quello che *dopo *chiami sesso...


Effettivamente...da una parte do ragione al discorso di trottolino...ma anche vista cosi...ad  ogni modo il ragazzo serio non ha bisogno di fare l'amore per prendere un impegno,anche perche' a differenza dello stronzo,quello non mette subito le mani li...bacia...accarezza...parla...guarda...ascolta...se poi tutta questa serie di azioni e emozioni che ne conseguono,portano a fare l'amore bene...ma non e' certo facendolo che un ragazzo serio si impegna...la serieta' e' anche dire dopo il primo bacio se questo vuol dire ch si sta insieme...perche' la persona seria lo vuole sapere visto che e' a quello che mira,mentre il bastardo bacia qui e li ma guai a nominare la parola "rapporto di coppia",semmai rapporto e basta....sessuale ovvio!


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2007)

*turn.. e molti...*

Perchè ve la prendete tanto?
parlavamo di stronzi, se voi siete le spalle.. che ve la prendete a fare?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*e...*



kyaranat ha detto:


> ma daiiiii, povera maneater!
> esistono anche gli uomini fobici!!!


Si come no...hanno una paura matta...paura della suocera,delle manette(non le manette quelle per giocare pervertiti!le fedine...loro le chiamano cosi....),ao' hanno sempre cosi tanta paura che scappano,ma come mai non hanno mai paura di alzare una gonna?Deve essere una sorta di fobia reticente...forse si regolera' coi quarti di luna...donne iniziate a consultare gli astri prima di fare qualsiasi cosa!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*scusami la domanda...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma magari non ripetono l'esperienza perche' non e' stata gradita...
> 
> Che non e' niente di personale rivolto alla nostra "riscaldatrice di uomini" ...
> 
> ...


Perdona la domanda che magari puoi sempre evitare...Io salvo l'unica volta in cui cercavo e ho trovato una storia di solo sesso(mettendo bene le carte in tavola prima sia chiaro...) l'ho fatto la stessa sera che l'ho conosciuta...la cosa si e' ripetuta 3 volte...si 'e stati chiari e via...Ma tutte le altre volte(da come lo dico pare chissa' che...3 volte in tutto),che mi piaceva una ragazza con la quale volevo stare non e' che le ho chiesto o ho aspettato di andarci a letto per capire se faceva per me o no...siamo usciti,ci siamo conosciuti,ci siamo baciati ma non ci ho fatto mai l'amore prima di una 15ina di giorni,non che li conti o che sia una regola per me si puo' fare anche dopo 1 giorno o dopo un mese,quello che vorrei chiederti,tu per capire se con un uomo puo' esserci qualcosa di piu' che un riscaldamento di lenzuola ci devi per forza fare l'amore?Perche' se e' cosi devo rivedere il mio standard di comportamento...bho


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*si...*



mailea ha detto:


> certo..
> ma non si può piacere sempre a tutti,
> credo sia bene tenere in considerazione anche questa probabilità.


Si e' vero,ma a me non serve andare a letto con una donna per capire se mi piace o se posso desiderare una relazione con lei...quando ne vedo che mi colpisce per un qualsiasi particolare so gia che potrei tranquillamente starci insieme e farci l'amore dopo aver avviato la relazione...Da quello che ho capito mi conviene di piu' dire "ciao mi piaci e vorrei stare con te pero' per non farti perdere tempo ti propongo di andare subito a letto insieme cosi vediamo se siamo compatibili sotto le coperte"...credo sarebbe meglio se decido di fare cosi d'ora in poi che mi metta in testa un casco integrale...le pizze fanno male!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*essi...*



mailea ha detto:


> Perchè ve la prendete tanto?
> parlavamo di stronzi, se voi siete le spalle.. che ve la prendete a fare?


Una volta avrei reagito diversamente a un discorso del genere...essendo stato uno stronzo pure io(anche se in modo particolare ma sempre stronzo),ti dico che me la prendo perche' come ho gia detto alla ragazza che ha aperto sto post,di storie come la sua ne ho ascoltate e lette parecchie...eppure niente...continuano a lamentarsi,pero' ogni volta ci ricascano...uno fa la spalla molte volte perche' e' solo un amico,ma tante volte lo fa perche' vorrebbe poter avere una seria,onesta e minima possibilita' di dimostrate quello che puo' dare...pero' sai cosa c'e',col passare del tempo anche se non e' una cosa di cui andare fieri,inizio a provare un sadico piacere quando sento ste cose...come ho avuto modo di vedere anche dal modo di agire delle mie sorelle,l'unica frase che si puo' dire e' "chi e' causa del suo mal pianga se stesso",sia per le donne che danno campo libero agli stronzi,sia per noi seri che non siamo in grado di farsi desiderare come dovremmo!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Marzo 2007)

*me stesso...*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Una volta avrei reagito diversamente a un discorso del genere...essendo stato uno stronzo pure io(anche se in modo particolare ma sempre stronzo),ti dico che me la prendo perche' come ho gia detto alla ragazza che ha aperto sto post,di storie come la sua ne ho ascoltate e lette parecchie...eppure niente...continuano a lamentarsi,pero' ogni volta ci ricascano...uno fa la spalla molte volte perche' e' solo un amico,ma tante volte lo fa perche' vorrebbe poter avere una seria,onesta e minima possibilita' di dimostrate quello che puo' dare...pero' sai cosa c'e',col passare del tempo anche se non e' una cosa di cui andare fieri,inizio a provare un sadico piacere quando sento ste cose...come ho avuto modo di vedere anche dal modo di agire delle mie sorelle,l'unica frase che si puo' dire e' "chi e' causa del suo mal pianga se stesso",sia per le donne che danno campo libero agli stronzi,sia per noi seri che non siamo in grado di farsi desiderare come dovremmo!


Quoto me stesso ed esco,vado a vedermi un po' di tv che domani lavoro di nuovo per fortuna! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ciao a tutti...post interesante spero che domani sia ancora in discussione


----------



## Men - hater (6 Marzo 2007)

allora innanzitutto il nick è una storpiatura della canzone di nelly furtado 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma a differenza sua che gli uomini li mangia (meneater) io gli uomini li odio (hater = odiatrice, non esiste però hate è odio...quindi...)

passiamo al resto!

Caro Turnback quante risposte!!! Si in effetti hai ragione a provare un sadico piacere a leggere e sentire tue amiche che si lamentano degli stronzi: noi ragazze siamo idiote, andiamo dietro solo ai più idioti... o comunque non idioti in senso lato (personalmente ho avuto solo rapporti con persone di livello culturale parecchio alto tranne un'eccezione), idioti nel comportamento! 

C'è differenza! Colti si....ma appunto perchè si sentono intelligenti se la tirano da morire, ti snobbano, ti collezionano, ti usano per la loro personale bachechina di cristallo che va riempita di belle statuine... 

Capisco benissimo la filosofia che spinge alla "botta e via"...anche in livelli di istruzione più bassi... il maschio rude e, diciamolo, FASCISTA, si sente UOMO solo se ha tante donne...

L'esclusività non solo fa paura, fa anche schifo!!!!!!!!!!! Il problema fondamentale è che nessuno è più disposto a mettersi in gioco totalmente. E noi ragazze oche che andiamo dietro a questa categoria di uomini ne siamo la riprova: se veramente volessimo impegnarci sapremmo che è dietro a un ragazzo meno appariscente che si celano le occasioni di "sistemarsi".

Quindi alla fine mi dico "attaccati" da sola . . . . che post inutile ragazzi!!!!!!!
Bacio a tutti e scrivetemi le vostre opinioni!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    baci!

ps.il tipo in questione dopo un silenzio di 2-3settimane ora è riapparso e tartassa a mitraglia....esigenze ormonali??carenza di topa??beh ora lo sistemo ben io !!!


----------



## Old sfigato (6 Marzo 2007)

*felice di essere sfigato...forse*



moltimodi ha detto:


> *Si esistono, ma quasi sempre le donne se li prendono come amici. Le cosiddette spalle, sulle quali piangere* le pene che gli fanno passare gli stronzi di cui si innamorano



*tue parole sono quelle che ho sentito e sento ripetermi all'infinito da molte mie amiche,*si lamentano del comportamento di quei ragazzi che gli piacciono perche' fanno coi loro sentimnti il bello e il cattivo tempo...e io puntualmente dico e ripeto la stessa cosa,non ci si puo' lamentare troppo se il comportamento di questi ragazzi concilia perfettamente col modo di reagire ad esso delle ragazze...di solito la maggior parte di questi "celebrolesi!( che ridere quando l'ho letto!) ha il medesimo attegiamento,tira un po' la corda...poi l'allenta,si fa sentire al massimo con uno squillo(in rarissimi casi con un sms!),mentre dall'alatra parte la ragazza e' appesa ai segnali che arrivano al suo telefonino come una sorta di folo vitale!Poi ci sono pure quelli che si comportana in apparenza semiseriamente,ma alla fine fanno ne piu' ne meno quello della precedente categoria...*una cosa pero' vorrei che tu evitassi di pensare,cioe' il discorso ragazzo serio=sfigato,perche' questo sinonimo?Il ragazzo serio e' uno sfigato perche' dice apertamente se gli interessa o no una ragazza?E' sfigato perche' a differenza degli altri e' attento a tante piccole cose anche se con la ragazza che gli piace non ci sta?E' sfigato perche' invece di entrare prima possibile sotto la gonna di una ragazza cerca di entrargli nella testa?Potrei continuare all'infinito elencandoti tutte quelle che sono le caratteristiche non di una persona sfigata...ma di un ragazzo o di uomo se vogliamo,che a differenza dei suoi amici*(anche quando questi lo spingono verso il lato oscuro della forza,come direbbe il maestro yoda di querre stellari...),*vuole esattamente quello che vorrebbero tante donne,cioe' stabilire qualcosa di piu' che uno scambio di fluidi corporei *(volgarmente detta *scopata*(mi va bene anke se è la donna ke io amo,e lei invece vuole solo un pò di fluido),*magari non avra' l'atteggiamento da fighetto,i vestiti che seguono la moda,non avra' un bel fisico ma nemmeno si trascura e anzi,tutte le volte(a dire il vero per i ragazzi cosi le volte sono sempre poche!) che sa di doversi ritrovare sia in gruppo che magari da solo con la ragazza che gli piace,cura il suo aspetto,si improfuma anche se sa benissmo che al massimo da quella persona che tanto lo fa strepitare potra' ricevere un banalissimo ciao seguito da un bacetto*...Mentre quegli altri*(i celebrolesi),*certe volte si presentano dalle loro prede barcollanti/semistoriditi da strane sostanze o alcool e hanno pure il coraggio di scazzarsi se la ragazza ha qualcosa da ridire(il colmo,come si dice...oltre il si pure il sissignore!).Io *tutte le volte che ascolto o leggo di questi racconti non posso dirvi altro che valutare meglio quegli "sfigati",non dico assolutamente di accontentarsi per carita',una persona deve trovare sia la serieta' che l'appagamento a livello di attrazione fisica,ma fermatevi un attimo a pensare...non e' meglio rischiare di perdere ogni tanto il proprio prezioso tempo con un ragazzo poco appariscente ma serio,dandogli un onesta possibilita',piuttosto che ritrovarsi per l'ennesima volta coi vestiti tutti stropicciati,il trucco sbafato e i capelli in disordine per cercare in tutti i modi di far cambiare comportamento allo "stronzo"(se lo sfigato e'=a serio il celebroleso e'= a stronzo concedetemelo...) di turno?Tanto lo sapete che una volta che e' arrivato dove vuole si rivestira' in fretta e furia,senza nemmeno perdere tempo in pratiche che lui nemmeno sa che esistono(vedi coccole prima e dopo aver fatto...paroline dolci...ecc ecc ecc),insomma non sarebbe il caso qualche volta di tirarsi le risatine delle amiche che ti dicono "ehy!ma con chi esci?l'hai visto?" quello serio non e' sfigato,e' solo diverso ai vostri occhi perche' non siete abituate piu' al corteggiamento...non credete o vi sembra "alieno" un ragazzo che invece di infilarvi la mano fra le gambe vi prende la vostra mentre parlate per ascoltarvi.*..Vi state abituando troppo all'uomo che fa il sostenuto/sfuggente/semimacho ecc ecc...Eppure non e' che i ragazzi seri siano pochi...forse siete voi che non li vedete perche' avete occhi solo per quelli "celebrolesi"().Ti auguro di riuscire a vedere oltre il concetto di "diverso" il ragazzo serio,ma soprattutto spero che tu a forza di incappare in questi "stronzi" non inizi a pensare che tutti gli uomini lo siano a priori...anche perche' se inizi a vederla cosi rischi di fare la scelta che hanno fatte tante donne prima di te per ovviare a tale problema e cioe' diventare lesbica!
Effettivamente...da una parte do ragione al discorso di trottolino...ma anche vista cosi...ad ogni modo *il ragazzo serio non ha bisogno di fare l'amore per prendere un impegno,anche perche' a differenza dello stronzo,quello non mette subito le mani li...bacia...accarezza...parla...guarda...ascolta...se poi tutta questa serie di azioni e emozioni che ne conseguono,portano a fare l'amore bene...ma non e' certo facendolo che un ragazzo serio si impegna...la serieta' e' anche dire dopo il primo bacio se questo vuol dire ch si sta insieme...perche' la persona seria lo vuole sapere visto che e' a quello che mira,mentre il bastardo bacia qui e li* ma guai a nominare la parola "rapporto di coppia",semmai rapporto e basta....sessuale ovvio!
*e' vero,ma a me non serve andare a letto con una donna per capire se mi piace o se posso desiderare una relazione con lei...quando ne vedo che mi colpisce per un qualsiasi particolare so gia che potrei tranquillamente starci insieme e farci l'amore dopo aver avviato la relazione...*Da quello che ho capito mi conviene di piu' dire "ciao mi piaci e vorrei stare con te pero' per non farti perdere tempo ti propongo di andare subito a letto insieme cosi vediamo se siamo compatibili sotto le coperte"...credo sarebbe meglio se decido di fare cosi d'ora in poi che mi metta in testa un casco integrale...le pizze fanno male!

sembrerò banale ma questa è la cosa che io penso da sempre.cioè giuro nn sarei mai riuscito ad esprimerla ma giuro la penso cosi.

felice di essere sfigato = brutto,credulone,sognatore,romantico,coccolone,buffo
infelice x nn essere stronzo= sesso (sarei bugiardo che nn mi piacerebbe entrare ogni sera in una gonna diversa)

....e vabbè significhera ke io soffriro a vita come un cane e ke di tutte le ragazze che mi innamoro...bè a soddisfrle ci sarà lo stronzo ... e poi naturalmente al sognatore sfigato di consolarle,sperando di riuscir a far capire che io sono molto più maturo dello stronzo di turno

sei un grande


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Quoto me stesso ed esco,vado a vedermi un po' di tv che domani lavoro di nuovo per fortuna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che abbiamo creato un mostro!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> allora innanzitutto il nick è una storpiatura della canzone di nelly furtado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi chiedo se sei così consapevole di ciò perchè ti butti via così... mi sa che raccogli quel che semini...se il tuo pensiero, a vent'anni è quello di "sistemarti"...invece di accettare la logica degli altri, prova ad accettare la tua!


----------



## Men - hater (7 Marzo 2007)

ma è sempre vero che un ragazzo bello diventa sempre un ragazzo stronzo????

già Trottolino, hai ragione! Il mio sogno sarebbe trovare il principe.....come penso tutte le ragazze sognino...anche le più inacidite!

d'altronde non si può mai essere certi di niente...io pensavo di averlo trovato e invece mi metteva corna su corna...MEGLIO SOLI CHE MAL ACCOMPAGNATI!


p.s.W i proverbi....nel mio caso e nel caso del tipo che mi ha "usata".....tira più un pel di .... che un carro di buoi!


----------



## Old sfigato (7 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> ma è sempre vero che un ragazzo bello diventa sempre un ragazzo stronzo????
> 
> già Trottolino, hai ragione! Il mio sogno sarebbe trovare il principe.....come penso tutte le ragazze sognino...anche le più inacidite!
> 
> ...


*cerca un ranocchio da trasformare in principe azzurro più ke un principe azzurro e basta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old LILA.... (7 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> Dopo il sesso è sparito: un classico del 90% della genia dei veri maschi italici.......
> 
> sarò io un caso disperato o per trovare una persona seria bisogna andare su quelli un po' più sfigati????
> 
> ...


Non credo esista un parametro di età per diventare seri,certo è vero che a 20 anni un ragazzo(anche molte ragazze)ha poca voglia di impegnarsi è tanta curiosità(naturalmente questo non gli da l'autorizzazzione a giocare con i sentimenti delle altre).Magari dovrebbe essere più leale nei confronti della ragazza che "frequenta",comunque troverai uomini che seguiranno questo stile di vita a qualunque età a 20 anni è solamente più accentuato. Io ti posso consigliare di vivere la vita con serenità,innamorarsi è bello ma senza correre,non so da quanto tempo frequentavi questo ragazzo ma sono della convinzione che dare tutto e subito non funziona mai,se piaci veramente a qualcuno lui rispetterà i tuoi tempi e se invece ha tanta fretta di fare sesso e poca voglia di conoscerti,lascialo perdere


----------



## Old LILA.... (7 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> ok, tutto chiaro, anzi direi cristallino e coerente.
> 
> ma l'unica cosa che non capisco..
> se siamo stati insieme, abbiamo fatto sesso, ecc.. è innanzitutto perchè c'è attrazione, non perchè abbiamo intenzione di sposarci.
> ...


Spesso non si ripete per evitare di essere coinvolti maggiormente


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Quoto,quoto e riquoto con tutti quello che possiedo,xbox360,televisore,stereo,play2,raccolta di cartoni animati,vestiti,soldi(pochi:0005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai cos'è TBT? Che sono poche le donne che lo ammettono...però, tranne rare eccezioni che la confermano, è la regola. Il figliodiputtana-stronzo-figo-bohemien tira! E' sempre stato così e sempre lo sarà...


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Perchè ve la prendete tanto?
> parlavamo di stronzi, se voi siete le spalle.. che ve la prendete a fare?


Abbella, se si conosce la regola fai la spalla con una certa donna, e lo stronzo con un'altra. Da giovincello facevo così. L'importante è che tutte le strade portino a...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi è cambiato tutto...ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Men - hater ha detto:


> Dopo il sesso è sparito: un classico del 90% della genia dei veri maschi italici.......
> sarò io un caso disperato o per trovare una persona seria bisogna andare su quelli un po' più sfigati????
> Anzi, domandona: ESISTONO RAGAZZI SERI?! O si danno una quietata passati i trent'anni?!
> Ho vent'anni...e sinceramente quelli attorno alla mia età sono tutti cerebrolesi. O dovrei divertirmi anche io senza pensare di trovare persone con la P maiuscola oppure dovrei rassegnarmi a questa realtà squallida.
> Mi sta passando la voglia di innamorarmi..


Sempre a farne delle tragedie greche, era arrapato gli piacevi e finisce così.
Cosa doveva fare ? Sposarti ? 

E poi, pure a voi donne succede. Non era il caso per te questa volta, ... ma succederà  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: ma cosa vuol dire ragazzi seri !?!?!?!?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Sempre a farne delle tragedie greche, era arrapato gli piacevi e finisce così.
> Cosa doveva fare ? Sposarti ?
> 
> E poi, pure a voi donne succede. Non era il caso per te questa volta, ... ma succederà
> ...


 
Quoto, giusto ieri uno che conosco è stato mollato da una che prima ha fatto i salti mortali per accaparrarselo, poi dopo 2 mesi......è tornata dall'ex........


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Bah....*

Riprendo un post di T.B.T.

Perche' non accettate l'idea che un uomo non sia ai vostri comandi,lo stronzo come lo definisco io fa strage di sesso,perche' non vi calcola ne piu' ne meno di un pezzo di manzo...voi parlate e parlate ma quello nemmeno vi sta a ascoltare!Ecco cosa dovremmo imparare noi "seri",che dobbiamo farci desiderare come fanno gli stronzi,perche' come piace dire a me....non si desidera cio' che possiamo avere facilmente!A,per quanto riguarda il discorso di trasformazione da serio a stronzo,si e' fattibile...io ho passato questa transizione...ma sono tornato immediatamente serio...come si dice,se nasci rotondo non puoi morire quadrato!

Vale la pena che si stabilisca un fatto innegabile, ci sono persone, uomini o donne, che hanno come idea del rapporto una specie di affermazione di sè.......... vogliono portarsi a letto una persona ogni volta che ne restano in qualche modo interessati. In questo non c'è sentimento particolare o altra dimenzione ralazionale.  Sono persone che vogliono fagocitare un rapporto un brevissimo tempo, conquistano la persona con l'aggancio personale, comportamentale etc... e la accalappiano orizzontalmente, dopo di chè non c'è alcun piano o intenzione di proseguire perchè l'interesse si è concluso con quella conquista.
Ne ho conosciute di persone così, e più che considerarle dei seduttori, ho percepito la loro immaturità relazionale e la loro pochezza nel prefissarsi traguardi.
Sia chiaro, per un conquistatore tutto va bene, ma un conto è essere un Attila che conquista e dietro di sè lascia terra bruciata altro è essere un Cesare che le sue conquiste oltre a mantenerle riesce anche ad amministrarle........ anche se le perde.
Dietro a queste conquiste-tacca si nasconde sempre una persona che è irrisolta, vive di pulsioni esteriori, o vive una realtà personale noiosa e deve "lucidarla" con queste conquiste da sciacalletto; in fondo per conquistare inganna e sostiene cose inesistenti, perciò anche come tattico è un coglione, ed il fatto che si sia portato a letto una persona non lo rende meno coglione!
Resta inteso che chi si rapporta con questi elementi un filino di attenzione e di prudenza dovrebbe metterle in atto, ma è anche vero che se si finge totalmente è facile cadere, proprio per la regola che non si riesce ad ingannare una persona a lungo, e loro che lo sanno, tagliano la corda prima di dimostrare quello che sono.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Riprendo un post di T.B.T.
> 
> Perche' non accettate l'idea che un uomo non sia ai vostri comandi,lo stronzo come lo definisco io fa strage di sesso,perche' non vi calcola ne piu' ne meno di un pezzo di manzo...voi parlate e parlate ma quello nemmeno vi sta a ascoltare!Ecco cosa dovremmo imparare noi "seri",che dobbiamo farci desiderare come fanno gli stronzi,perche' come piace dire a me....non si desidera cio' che possiamo avere facilmente!A,per quanto riguarda il discorso di trasformazione da serio a stronzo,si e' fattibile...io ho passato questa transizione...ma sono tornato immediatamente serio...come si dice,se nasci rotondo non puoi morire quadrato!
> 
> ...


Bruja sai che su detti personaggi ho la medesima valutazione (vedi il broccolatore di serenity), ma insisto sul passaggio che ho sottolineato.

Non si può pensare di entrare a occhi bendati in nessuna storia senza doversi aspettare di sbattere il naso contro qualcosa, certo il cuore spesso accieca la ragione, ma tantissime volte vogliamo anche far di tutto per non vedere le evidenze che abbiamo sotto gli occhi.

E non dico che occorra assolutamente rifuggere da certe relazioni (sarebbe smentire una parte di me), affermo che bisogna esserne il più consapevoli possibile, per poter prendere da esse tutto il buono (che può essere davvero tanto) che ci possono dare...

Poi, chissà la piega che potranno prendere, ma si eviteranno miraggi ed illusioni...salvo poi magari approdare davvero a un'oasi nel deserto! E allora tanto sarà più di ristoro, quanto sarà inaspettato quell'approdo.


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolino*

Sì, capisco, la tua analisi è anche onesta in fondo.
Bisognerebbe però che una volta incappati in questi campioni di vittorie di Pirro sotto le lenzuola, ci si tirasse una riga sopra come i tanti errori che ci correggevano a scuola.........
Se non si è state abbastanza prudenti, questo non fa di loro delle aquile, quindi prenderli esattamente per quello che sono, dei firbacchioni e, al limite, noi delle imprudenti che devono imparare dai loro errori.
Mi domando solo che se ne fanno le relative moglie di uomini così........... eppure anche se sanno spesso se li tengono........... ma questa è materia magari di altro post.
Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*fascisti su marte?*



Men - hater ha detto:


> allora innanzitutto il nick è una storpiatura della canzone di nelly furtado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sapevo che chi e' fascista si sente uomo solo avendo tante donne!Devo dire pero' che questa tua teoria e' in parte vera,ho un caro amico con chiare attitudini fasciste,onestamente devo dire che da piu' di 10 anni e passa che lo conosco,non l'ho mai ne visto ne sentito parlare di una donna sola...altra cosa,il tipo di stronzo che intendo io non e' poi cosi' colto anzi...il piu' delle volte ha la terza media come me,cmq ho letto anche l frase"se veramente volessimo impegnarci sparemmo...",allora lo vedi che tutti i nodi vengono al pettine...il piu' delle volte lo sapete perfettamente che quello non cambiera' mai,pero' e' troppo forte il desiderio di sfidare l'impossibile...il tipo e' riapparso?dici due settimane?Devo ammettere che e' strano...gli stronzi che conosco io non riappaiono mai,anzi nemmeno si memorizzano il numero di cell delle ragazze!Dico davvero,ho un amico che mettereste al patibolo(ho scritto il nome di un oggetto del quale non conosco nemmeno la forma,pero' mi piaceva come suonava),pero' questo qui ogni volta che ci vediamo riceve da un minimo di una a un massimo di 4 o 5 telefonate da numeri che non ha in memoria!E quelle a insistere  a chiamarlo...vabbe' lasciamo stare.Spero che tu non ti incattivisca nel tentativo di fargliela pagare(ma scusa...la prima volta non l'ha pagata che so...nemmeno offrendoti una cena?!!!battutaccia lo so...),io sono sempre della stessa idea...meglio lasciare al destino il compito di giustiziere della notte,non vale la pena perdere altro tempo.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*movimento?*



sfigato ha detto:


> *tue parole sono quelle che ho sentito e sento ripetermi all'infinito da molte mie amiche,*si lamentano del comportamento di quei ragazzi che gli piacciono perche' fanno coi loro sentimnti il bello e il cattivo tempo...e io puntualmente dico e ripeto la stessa cosa,non ci si puo' lamentare troppo se il comportamento di questi ragazzi concilia perfettamente col modo di reagire ad esso delle ragazze...di solito la maggior parte di questi "celebrolesi!( che ridere quando l'ho letto!) ha il medesimo attegiamento,tira un po' la corda...poi l'allenta,si fa sentire al massimo con uno squillo(in rarissimi casi con un sms!),mentre dall'alatra parte la ragazza e' appesa ai segnali che arrivano al suo telefonino come una sorta di folo vitale!Poi ci sono pure quelli che si comportana in apparenza semiseriamente,ma alla fine fanno ne piu' ne meno quello della precedente categoria...*una cosa pero' vorrei che tu evitassi di pensare,cioe' il discorso ragazzo serio=sfigato,perche' questo sinonimo?Il ragazzo serio e' uno sfigato perche' dice apertamente se gli interessa o no una ragazza?E' sfigato perche' a differenza degli altri e' attento a tante piccole cose anche se con la ragazza che gli piace non ci sta?E' sfigato perche' invece di entrare prima possibile sotto la gonna di una ragazza cerca di entrargli nella testa?Potrei continuare all'infinito elencandoti tutte quelle che sono le caratteristiche non di una persona sfigata...ma di un ragazzo o di uomo se vogliamo,che a differenza dei suoi amici*(anche quando questi lo spingono verso il lato oscuro della forza,come direbbe il maestro yoda di querre stellari...),*vuole esattamente quello che vorrebbero tante donne,cioe' stabilire qualcosa di piu' che uno scambio di fluidi corporei *(volgarmente detta *scopata*(mi va bene anke se è la donna ke io amo,e lei invece vuole solo un pò di fluido),*magari non avra' l'atteggiamento da fighetto,i vestiti che seguono la moda,non avra' un bel fisico ma nemmeno si trascura e anzi,tutte le volte(a dire il vero per i ragazzi cosi le volte sono sempre poche!) che sa di doversi ritrovare sia in gruppo che magari da solo con la ragazza che gli piace,cura il suo aspetto,si improfuma anche se sa benissmo che al massimo da quella persona che tanto lo fa strepitare potra' ricevere un banalissimo ciao seguito da un bacetto*...Mentre quegli altri*(i celebrolesi),*certe volte si presentano dalle loro prede barcollanti/semistoriditi da strane sostanze o alcool e hanno pure il coraggio di scazzarsi se la ragazza ha qualcosa da ridire(il colmo,come si dice...oltre il si pure il sissignore!).Io *tutte le volte che ascolto o leggo di questi racconti non posso dirvi altro che valutare meglio quegli "sfigati",non dico assolutamente di accontentarsi per carita',una persona deve trovare sia la serieta' che l'appagamento a livello di attrazione fisica,ma fermatevi un attimo a pensare...non e' meglio rischiare di perdere ogni tanto il proprio prezioso tempo con un ragazzo poco appariscente ma serio,dandogli un onesta possibilita',piuttosto che ritrovarsi per l'ennesima volta coi vestiti tutti stropicciati,il trucco sbafato e i capelli in disordine per cercare in tutti i modi di far cambiare comportamento allo "stronzo"(se lo sfigato e'=a serio il celebroleso e'= a stronzo concedetemelo...) di turno?Tanto lo sapete che una volta che e' arrivato dove vuole si rivestira' in fretta e furia,senza nemmeno perdere tempo in pratiche che lui nemmeno sa che esistono(vedi coccole prima e dopo aver fatto...paroline dolci...ecc ecc ecc),insomma non sarebbe il caso qualche volta di tirarsi le risatine delle amiche che ti dicono "ehy!ma con chi esci?l'hai visto?" quello serio non e' sfigato,e' solo diverso ai vostri occhi perche' non siete abituate piu' al corteggiamento...non credete o vi sembra "alieno" un ragazzo che invece di infilarvi la mano fra le gambe vi prende la vostra mentre parlate per ascoltarvi.*..Vi state abituando troppo all'uomo che fa il sostenuto/sfuggente/semimacho ecc ecc...Eppure non e' che i ragazzi seri siano pochi...forse siete voi che non li vedete perche' avete occhi solo per quelli "celebrolesi"().Ti auguro di riuscire a vedere oltre il concetto di "diverso" il ragazzo serio,ma soprattutto spero che tu a forza di incappare in questi "stronzi" non inizi a pensare che tutti gli uomini lo siano a priori...anche perche' se inizi a vederla cosi rischi di fare la scelta che hanno fatte tante donne prima di te per ovviare a tale problema e cioe' diventare lesbica!
> Effettivamente...da una parte do ragione al discorso di trottolino...ma anche vista cosi...ad ogni modo *il ragazzo serio non ha bisogno di fare l'amore per prendere un impegno,anche perche' a differenza dello stronzo,quello non mette subito le mani li...bacia...accarezza...parla...guarda...ascolta...se poi tutta questa serie di azioni e emozioni che ne conseguono,portano a fare l'amore bene...ma non e' certo facendolo che un ragazzo serio si impegna...la serieta' e' anche dire dopo il primo bacio se questo vuol dire ch si sta insieme...perche' la persona seria lo vuole sapere visto che e' a quello che mira,mentre il bastardo bacia qui e li* ma guai a nominare la parola "rapporto di coppia",semmai rapporto e basta....sessuale ovvio!
> *e' vero,ma a me non serve andare a letto con una donna per capire se mi piace o se posso desiderare una relazione con lei...quando ne vedo che mi colpisce per un qualsiasi particolare so gia che potrei tranquillamente starci insieme e farci l'amore dopo aver avviato la relazione...*Da quello che ho capito mi conviene di piu' dire "ciao mi piaci e vorrei stare con te pero' per non farti perdere tempo ti propongo di andare subito a letto insieme cosi vediamo se siamo compatibili sotto le coperte"...credo sarebbe meglio se decido di fare cosi d'ora in poi che mi metta in testa un casco integrale...le pizze fanno male!
> 
> ...


Mazza non credevo di suscitare tutto cio!Formiamo un movimento?AHUAHUAUH Grazie sono contentissimo di aver trovato voci favorevoli,concordo con te sulla questione che tutti sarebbero felici di entrare ogni sera in una gonna diversa...ma noi sfigati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  referiamo puntare una preda e dedicarci a quella  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,tranquillo che non si soffre a vita...si spera che non passi mai troppo tempo prima di trovare una persona che ci dia una possibilita'...e per il fatto che la maggior parte delle donne si soddisfa con lo stronzo(perche' una cosa fondamentale che m'ero dimenticato di citare e' che solitamente gli stronzi hanno una certa cosina...una terza gamba la chiamano loro...hehheeh avra' nulla a che fare con la questione?Se sfigato e' = a serio allora stronzo e' = a grosso p...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  che si divertano pure quanto vogliono per poi prendere le legnate e fare frontali contro muri di marmo...tanto poi c'e' l'amico...ma ogni tanto l'amico trova una donna...ci si mette insieme...la fa felice comportandosi per quello che e'...e l'amico guarda un po' non ha piu' cosi tanto tempo da dedicarsi a poggiaspalla con uso fazzoletto(la maglietta quando ti piangono addosso diventa un fazzoletto...se la strizzi esce l'acqua!),magari quando succede si rendono conto che quell'amico era qualcosa di piu' prezioso che un semplice amico ma...il treno l'ha presa un altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,cosi la tipa si ritrova a rosikare e pure tanto


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*alien*



trottolino ha detto:


> Mi sa che abbiamo creato un mostro!!!


Tranquillo lo ero gia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   nessuna responsabilita'


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*selezione naturale...*



Men - hater ha detto:


> ma è sempre vero che un ragazzo bello diventa sempre un ragazzo stronzo????
> 
> già Trottolino, hai ragione! Il mio sogno sarebbe trovare il principe.....come penso tutte le ragazze sognino...anche le più inacidite!
> 
> ...


Non e' assolutamente vero che un ragazzo bello debba essere per forza stronzo,molti mascalzoni non sono tutta sta bellezza...sanno solo come far ingelosire una donna e come farsi desiderare...semmai l'unico rischio in cui puo' incappare un ragazzo bello e serio e' quello di finire nel mirino di qualche mantide religiosa...a quel punto si vedra' quanto e' serio quel ragazzo(chi non desidera essere "vittima" del corteggiamento di una donna...),ma per il resto non vedo perche' un ragazzo bello debba per forza di cose essere stronzo...come si appare fuori non rispecchia quello che siamo dentro...certo se tu sei esigente e vuoi un ragazzo stile costantino(ma come me sta sui c.......i) allora devi muoverti cautamente,un bel ragazzo sicuramente avra' molti amici ma anche amiche...il rischio mantide c'e',anche se e' molto piu' pericoloso uno stronzo bello che uno stronzo normale questo lo devo ammettere...quello bello puo' contare su molte piu' frecce al suo arco!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Vero é*

Purtroppo la maggior parte degli stronzi non sono neanche belli!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*seeeee*



sfigato ha detto:


> *cerca un ranocchio da trasformare in principe azzurro più ke un principe azzurro e basta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E si...facile a dirsi Sfigato...bisogna vedere come ho gia detto...che livello di esigenza in fatto di estetica ha questa ragazza,noi parliamo facile ma io stesso devo ammettere che non sono certo uno che si accontenta...mai e poi mai,se sto insieme a una donna deve avere qualcosa che mi piaccia...adesso mi tirero' dietro le ire di molte credo ma non mi importa,l'ideale lo abbiamo tutti ma ancora meglio sappiamo quello che non ci piace e a me non piace una donna troppo in sovrappeso,(accetto un po' di pancina quello si ma nei limiti e senza mai sfociare nell'anoressia)una cosa che non posso accettare e' una donna piu' alta di me(fortuna che non sono basso almeno quello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  grazie madre natura),i capelli sono invece una cosa davvero fondamentale,a parte il debole per le more non mi piacciono assolutamente le donne che portano i capelli corti o cortissimi...un viso carino e per il resto non ho esigenze di altro tipo(e ti paresse poco...)sedere e seno se ci sono in quantita' o per nulla non ha importanza,una cosa che invece non trovo difficolta' a trovare bella in ogni donna e' la schiena...(e' uguale o quasi per ogni donna),come vedi Sfigato anche un tuo compatriota non e' esente dalle esigenze...io potrei vedere che una donna e' stupenda dentro ma se non mi scatta quel sudore freddo delle mani,l'agitazione quando la vedo la prima volta e tutte quelle di seguito non c'e' nulla da fare...non posso baciarla sperando che si tramuti in principe...forse tu sei meglio di me in questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,una cosa pero' te la devo appoggiare...e' meglio cercare in giro per gli stagni sperando di trovare il ranocchio dei propri sogni,piuttosto che andare nel deserto alla ricerca del principe azzurro...al massimo si puo' trovare un sultano e si sa...quelli hanno sempre una storia fissa...si con ogni donna del loro harem!


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> ..... se sto insieme a una donna deve avere qualcosa che mi piaccia...adesso mi tirero' dietro le ire di molte credo ma non mi importa ....


Ho il timore che dovranno pure prendersela con me, ... perchè io sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*al mille x mille*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Non credo esista un parametro di età per diventare seri,certo è vero che a 20 anni un ragazzo(anche molte ragazze)ha poca voglia di impegnarsi è tanta curiosità(naturalmente questo non gli da l'autorizzazzione a giocare con i sentimenti delle altre).Magari dovrebbe essere più leale nei confronti della ragazza che "frequenta",comunque troverai uomini che seguiranno questo stile di vita a qualunque età a 20 anni è solamente più accentuato. Io ti posso consigliare di vivere la vita con serenità,innamorarsi è bello ma senza correre,non so da quanto tempo frequentavi questo ragazzo ma sono della convinzione che dare tutto e subito non funziona mai,se piaci veramente a qualcuno lui rispetterà i tuoi tempi e se invece ha tanta fretta di fare sesso e poca voglia di conoscerti,lascialo perdere


Quoto anche te al mille x mille  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,ci sono miei amici che hanno quello che loro definiscono tempofugit,cioe' un lasso di tempo che di solito varia dai 5 giorni fino a un massimo di due settimane dal momento in cui conoscono la ragazza,dopo questo tempo fuggono=fugit(lo so che e' latino quello...o almeno credo :0005 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erche' non ho continuato gli studi....ha si per diventare un fornaio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )lasciando la ragazza con un palmo di naso,ma avendo avuto cura in tutto il tempo di averci provato in ogni modo possibile e immaginabile...tipo chiavi che cadono/presunti insetti sui vestiti di lei/bolle o strani arrossamenti o irritazioni della pelle...chissa' poi perche' sempre in posti vicini al collo al seno o al fondoschiena mah  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...come dire...sti ragazzi s......i non sanno dove mettere le mani per toccare il cuore a una donna...ma sanno benissimo come impegnarle in altro modo le mani


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Purtroppo la maggior parte degli stronzi non sono neanche belli!!!


Probabile, ... ma pare che abbiano molto fascino .....


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Probabile, ... ma pare che abbiano molto fascino .....


PS: E poi, ... quelli che non sono stronzi li distruggete e ne creati di nuovi in giro sulla piazza

Ps2: mi sono quotato da solo ....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*fattore mezzi...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai cos'è TBT? Che sono poche le donne che lo ammettono...però, tranne rare eccezioni che la confermano, è la regola. Il figliodiputtana-stronzo-figo-bohemien tira! E' sempre stato così e sempre lo sarà...


Verissimo...senza dimenticare il fattore parco mezzi...chissa' come mai questi ragazzi hanno sempre mezzi di un determinato tipo...si si ci siamo capiti....auto sportive/moto nei casi piu' classici...arrivando a finire alle barche se non alle moto d'acuqa...attenzione...avviso per tutte quelle donne che leggono e si sentono dare delle materialiste,non sia mai che io neghi di volere guidare una lamborghini,avere una moto,magari la barca(anche se non amo la salsedine....pero' ci si puo' sempre andare al lago...) e perche no una bella casa con piscina(quanto fa beverly hills!),no lo nego mi piace e oltretutto uno stile di vita simile significherebbe sicurezza economica(e si sa come tutti la cerchiamo questa sicurezza...)pero'...essi c'e' un pero',se anche avessi tutto questo non mi sognerei mai di sentirmi autorizzato a caricarmi una donna in auto,portarmela a casa,farmela in piscina per poi andarmene a dormire a letto lasciandole i soldi per un taxi a bordo vasca(perche' molti dopo nemmeno hanno voglia o il tempo di riaccomagnarla a casa...le pagano il taxi con la scusa che e' piu' sicuro perche' lui non si sente tanto bene...ma poverino :mrgreen

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ,quindi non vi accuso di cadere nella banalita' dell'apparire...del voler salire su una bella macchina perche e' quello che volete...semmai vi accuso di perdere buona parte della vostra inteligenza(perche' lo siete e anche tanto...soprattutto quando venite tradite...),lo stronzo fa affidamento anche su questo oltre tutto il resto...ed e' cosi bravo dall'evitare in qualsiasi modo il discorso...non vi dira' mai "ti piace questa macchina e'?" quindi cercate di non restare abbagliate da carrozzerie luccicanti e uomini che vivono da soli(a volte con l'aiuto di una badante che fa luccicare la casa...ma il piu' delle volte con una casa che sembra una scena del film salvate il soldato ryan),si puo' essere trattate con molto piu' rispetto sul sedile di una scomoda utilitaria piuttosto che sul comodo sedile di un auto lussuosa da piu' di 100 mila euro di valore!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*spiegatemi...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Quoto, giusto ieri uno che conosco è stato mollato da una che prima ha fatto i salti mortali per accaparrarselo, poi dopo 2 mesi......è tornata dall'ex........


Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...che c'entra il discorso di una che lascia un ragazzo per mettersi con un altro e poi lo lascia dopo due mesi?Fare di tutto per accaparrarsi una persona non significa tenerci...potrebbe essere solo desiderio sessuale o una sfida che si vuole fare con se stessi...Fa scusami ma davvero chiedi cosa significhi ragazzo serio?E' un ragazzo che se ha intenzione di fare solo sesso te lo dice,mentre se e' interessato a una donna non solo perche' gli piace fisicamente ma perche' gli fa provare emozioni anche solo guardandola,cerca di conoscerla senza mai lasciarsi trasportare dal discorso sessuale...al massimo azzarda qualche battuta,ma l'unica cosa che gli interessa davvero e' che quella ragazza diventi la sua ragazza,da amare senza magari dire "ti amo" dopo due minuti che l'ha baciata perche' sa che e' una parola forte...che deve passare tempo prima di poterla pronunciare,quando capisce che la ragazza e' interessata non le mette una mano sul culo,ma si avvicina per un primo bacio(con la lingua ma solo per baciare...),e dopo che questo e' successo non si sente il diritto di alzarle la gonna ogni qualvolta ne sente il bisogno,perche' ci parla con quella ragazza e se si accorge che ha qualcosa che non va,cerca di capire qual'e' il suo bisogno,insomma e' uno che oltre a quello che una ragazza ha in mezzo alle gambe da importanza ha quello che ha dentro la testa e ascolta le parole che dice,non facendo finta di ascoltare magari pensando a chissa' cos'altro ma ascoltandola davvero e rassicurandola...l'unica cosa che fa per rassicurare una ragazza un ragazzo stronzo visto che qui si parla di questi due tipi di persone e' quella di farle vedere che ha i preservativi e sa' come si indossano...facendosi pure forte con frasi del tipo "tranquilla sono uno che sa prendere le dovute precauzioni..." essi come no...se lei gli dicesse che prende la pillola con la sua dovuta precauzione ci farebbe un palloncino da far svolazzare nell'aria,tutto contento che l'unica preoccupazione che poteva avere lui,cioe' che il preservativo si bucasse e' lontana come plutone...(e non replicate dicendo che non ci si puo' fidare della parola di una donna che dice di prendere la pillola...io parlo di una situazione tipo...lo stronzo sa che la ragazza prende la pillola perche' l'ha vista assumerla...e non venitemi a raccontare di malattie e infezioni...questi tipi nemmeno ci pensano...)


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*wi'*



Bruja ha detto:


> Riprendo un post di T.B.T.
> 
> Perche' non accettate l'idea che un uomo non sia ai vostri comandi,lo stronzo come lo definisco io fa strage di sesso,perche' non vi calcola ne piu' ne meno di un pezzo di manzo...voi parlate e parlate ma quello nemmeno vi sta a ascoltare!Ecco cosa dovremmo imparare noi "seri",che dobbiamo farci desiderare come fanno gli stronzi,perche' come piace dire a me....non si desidera cio' che possiamo avere facilmente!A,per quanto riguarda il discorso di trasformazione da serio a stronzo,si e' fattibile...io ho passato questa transizione...ma sono tornato immediatamente serio...come si dice,se nasci rotondo non puoi morire quadrato!
> 
> ...


Concordo Bruja...come sempre hai la parola giusta al momento giusto!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*e vabbe'*



Iris ha detto:


> Purtroppo la maggior parte degli stronzi non sono neanche belli!!!








   e vabbe'...avranno lo stesso delle doti "nascoste"


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*tutti*



Fa. ha detto:


> Ho il timore che dovranno pure prendersela con me, ... perchè io sono d'accordo con te


Tutti abbiamo delle esigenze Fa...l'unica cosa e' che alcuni,come dicono tante persone si fanno tutto quello che respira...altri lo fanno solo se la ragazza in questione gli piace davvero,io ho perso la mia verginita' a 19 anni,ma avrei potuto tranquillamente farlo prima a 16 con una ragazza che mi confesso' di piacergli parecchio e che voleva mettersi con me...era pure carina ,ma io in quel momento come un deficente ero preso da un altra che non me l'avrebbe fatta vedere nemmeno col telescopio!Cosi sono restato vergine per altri 3 anni ma che volete farci...ero innamorato di quella dolcissima....simpatica....divertente...carina....stro....beeep...put....peeebb......tro...beepp...zoc...beeep....mig.....beeeppp..vacbeeeepp...ragazza


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2007)

> ...alcuni,come dicono tante persone si fanno tutto quello che respira...


abbello! se tu parli quanto scrivi, accanto a te non respira più nessuna


----------



## Verena67 (7 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> ma che volete farci...ero innamorato di quella dolcissima....simpatica....divertente...carina....stro....beeep...put....peeebb......tro...beepp...zoc...beeep....mig.....beeeppp..vacbeeeepp...ragazza


Solo perché non te l'ha data?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*e lo so...*



mailea ha detto:


> abbello! se tu parli quanto scrivi, accanto a te non respira più nessuna


Ogni tanto sputo fra una parola e l'altra...quanto allo scrivere...bhe...non ci posso far nulla...non e' cosi solo per questo forum,anche quando scrivo biglietti d'auguri per gli amici,anche se prendo quelli piccolini di bigliettini li riempio tutti fino all'ultimo spazio libero...quando scrivo mi lascio trasportare...mea culpa


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*classico no?*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Solo perché non te l'ha data?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un classico no?anche io in passato...(e qualche volta ancora adesso...)quando prendevo il due di picche mi rodevo l'anima...si sa...quando un uomo non arriva al culatello dice che non e' buono...fortuna che anche questo difettuccio lo sto mimetizzando


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> *Ogni tanto sputo fra una parola e l'altra*...quanto allo scrivere...bhe...non ci posso far nulla...non e' cosi solo per questo forum,anche quando scrivo biglietti d'auguri per gli amici,anche se prendo quelli piccolini di bigliettini li riempio tutti fino all'ultimo spazio libero...quando scrivo mi lascio trasportare...mea culpa


pure?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Marzo 2007)

*t.b.t.*

Ciao, scusami forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ho quotato una frase di Fa, in cui diceva che anche alcune donne fanno sesso e poi spariscono......tutto qui...... nel caso che ho portato ad esempio la differenza è solo nei tempi, ma il risultato per me è lo stesso lui ci credeva lei voleva solo divertirsi!!


Un saluto

p.s. mi scuso di nuovo, a differenza di te io sono troppo stringato nello scrivere e a volte non mi spiego bene


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao, scusami forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ho quotato una frase di Fa, in cui diceva che anche alcune donne fanno sesso e poi spariscono......tutto qui...... nel caso che ho portato ad esempio la differenza è solo nei tempi, ma il risultato per me è lo stesso lui ci credeva lei voleva solo divertirsi!!
> 
> 
> Un saluto
> ...


Ok


----------

